# Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht



## Superwip (6. August 2011)

*Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

John Carmack hat auf der diesjährigen Quakecon angekündigt, dass id Soft der Tradition treu bleibt, den Quellcode seiner veralteten Spieleengines (und Spiele) mit GNU GPL Lizenz zu veröffentlichen- nun ist DOOM 3 mit der id Tech 4 Engine an der Reihe.

Die Veröffentlichung des Quellcoodes soll unmittelbar nach dem Erscheinen des neuen id Shooters RAGE Anfang Oktober erfolgen, der auf der neuen ID Tech 5 Engine basiert.

Es war lange Zeit unklar, ob der Quellcode nicht erst wesentlich später oder überhaupt nie veröffentlicht werden würde, da id Soft einerseits 2009 von ZeniMax gekauft worden war, sodass der Mutterkonzern den Plan erst absegnen musste und es andererseits mit Prey 2 noch ein in Entwicklung befindliches Spiel gibt, dass auf der id Tech 4 Engine basiert

id Soft begründet den Schritt damit, dass man junge, interressierte Entwickler, welche sonst keinen Zugang zu aktuellen Spieleengines haben an die aktuelle Technik heranzuführen will; mit der Veröffentlichung stehen der open Source Community wie schon bei den Vorgängern zahlreiche Möglichkeiten offen: neben tiefgreifenden Modifikationen und kompletten Spieleneuentwicklungen sind auch Portierungen auf diverse exotische Hard- und Softwareplattformen möglich (Quake III wurde etwa auf diverse Smartphones portiert)

Quelle:
‪QuakeCon 2011 - John Carmack Keynote‬‏ - YouTube (~1:23)


----------



## SonicNoize (6. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Geil... Endlich Doom 3 aufs Handy


----------



## Liza (6. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Das ist super, dann wird es sicherlich viele interessante OpenSource Projekte auf Basis der Engine geben. Finde ich wirklich interessant. Danke für die News.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Is doch nix neues !
Die Meldung ist doch schon 2 Tage ca alt ! Fände es cooler wenn lieber mal eine Engine mit Dx11 frei auf dem Mark wäre macht gerade mehr sinn.


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



> Is doch nix neues !
> Die Meldung ist doch schon 2 Tage ca alt !


 
Auf dieser Seite ist sie neu



> Fände es cooler wenn lieber mal eine Engine mit Dx11 frei auf dem Mark wäre macht gerade mehr sinn.


 
Jetzt stell mal nicht solche Ansprüche; warum sollte eine Firma eine topaktuelle Engine gratis raushauen, deren Nutzungsrechte man genauso gut für einige hunderttausend Euro pro Lizenznehmer verkaufen kann

Es ist ja auch alles andere als selbstverständlich und absolut lobenswert, dass die Engine überhaupt veröffentlicht wird; immerhin macht das kein anderer Hersteller- und mit der id Tech 4 Engine könnte man sicherlich auch heute durchaus noch Geld verdienen, sie (und andere Engines auf einem ähnlichen Technologieniveau, etwa die Source Engine) werden ja durchaus in (halbwegs) aktuellen Spielen eingesetzt


----------



## Iceananas (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Hammer! Doom3 mit BT Tastatur und Maus am Tegra 2 Tablet.. ein Traum


----------



## TheMF6265 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

sehr lobenswert von id Soft, die Engine so zu releasen, mit der kann man sicherlich einiges interessantes anstellen, so alt ist sie ja auch wieder nicht 
iwan gibts dann auch DX11 Engines frei, müssen halt erst "veraltet" sein


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



> iwan gibts dann auch DX11 Engines frei, müssen halt erst "veraltet" sein


 
Da wäre ich mir leider nicht so sicher; id Soft ist leider der einzige Hersteller, der das so handhabt und die arbeiten ja mit Open GL


----------



## spionkaese (7. August 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre ich mir leider nicht so sicher; id Soft ist leider der einzige Hersteller, der das so handhabt und die arbeiten ja mit Open GL



Mit OpenGL kannst du alles machen was mit dx auch geht. Nur leider ist die ATI Performance *******.


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Ja, trotzdem wird es in absehbarer Zukunft keine open Source DX11 Engines geben

id Tech 5/Rage sollte natürlich auch irgendwann kommen aber ich würde nicht vor ~2017 damit rechnen


----------



## Anchorage (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Geil... Endlich Doom 3 aufs Handy



Ich glaube das würde nicht gehen soweit sind die Handys jetzt auch noch ned. Wobei Need for Speed Porsche Realisierbar währe.


----------



## DUNnet (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

CryEngine  ist für studenten Umsonst verfügbar, in der neusten, Grand aktuellen DX11 Version mit allen Feautes 
Aber die idTech ist auch fein, mal sehen wenn die 5er in 2-3 Jahren Released wird ...



Gruß


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



> CryEngine ist für studenten Umsonst verfügbar, in der neusten, Grand aktuellen DX11 Version mit allen Feautes


 
Der gesamte Quellcode? Das ist mir neu; ich dacht "nur" ein SDK

Die CryEngine 1 könnte auch ruhig mal veröffentlicht werden, sie ist fast genauso alt (sogar geringfügig älter) als die id Tech 4 Engine



> mal sehen wenn die 5er in 2-3 Jahren...


 
Träum weiter...

Die id Tech 4 Engine hat immerhin ~7 Jahre gebraucht, die Quake 3 Engine seinerzeit knappe 6 Jahre

Die id Tech 5 Engine wird wohl (wieder) erst veröffentlicht, wenn das erste Spiel mit id Tech 6 herauskommt; diese ist aber noch nicht absehbar


----------



## MG42 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Ist doch toll, dazu noch ein SDK bzw. ein paar "Beispiel" Contents bzw. zum Importieren von "vorhandenen" Inhalten und nun kann jeder seine eigenen Ideen umsetzen.
Sofern man sich weeeiiiitaus länger als nur 10 Min. damit beschäftigen kann...


----------



## spionkaese (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Der CE3 Source Code soll auch noch erscheinen.
Crytek will wahrscheinlich mit der Unreal Engine gleichziehen, was ihnen mit der CE3 nicht schwer fallen sollte.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Danke für die News.
Bin echt gespannt was mit der Engine noch veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



> Der CE3 Source Code soll auch noch erscheinen.


 
Warum kostenlos veröffentlichen, was man noch teuer verkaufen kann?

Die Cry Engine 1 könnte aber durchaus mal veröffentlicht werden, sie ist ja schon so alt wie die id Tech 4



> Crytek will wahrscheinlich mit der Unreal Engine gleichziehen


 
Eben- da wird man die Engine nicht kostenlos veröffentlichen


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Eine Engine bedeutet viel mehr als nur der Renderer. Wenn es den kompletten Sourcecode gibt hält die Leute ja auch nichts davon ab den Renderer auf DX10/11 Niveau zu bringen.
Wäre auch nicht das erste mal.


----------



## spionkaese (7. August 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kostenlos veröffentlichen, was man noch teuer verkaufen kann?
> 
> Die Cry Engine 1 könnte aber durchaus mal veröffentlicht werden, sie ist ja schon so alt wie die id Tech 4
> 
> Eben- da wird man die Engine nicht kostenlos veröffentlichen



Entwickler von Indiegames bezahlen ungern viel Geld für ne Engine. Und größere Entwicklerstudios haben meistens selber eine.
Und es gibt keine bessere Werbung für Crytek als der Sourcecode einer der besten auf dem Markt erhältlichen Engines, der für die Community frei nutzbar ist.


----------



## KOF328 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Gab doch mal vor ein Paar Monaten eine Panne dass wo stand, dass Doom 3 Open Source ist


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



> Entwickler von Indiegames bezahlen ungern viel Geld für ne Engine.


 
Aber das ist doch noch lange kein Grund ihnen eine zu schenken

Die Entwicklung war ja sicher nicht billig



> Und größere Entwicklerstudios haben meistens selber eine.


 
Bei weitem nicht immer; es gibt duzende, teils durchaus hochkarätige Spiele, die eine lizensierte Fremdengine verwenden

Das Lizensieren einer Engine kostet einige hunderttausend Euro, für Crytec ist das ein nicht unwesentlicher Geschäftszweig



> Und es gibt keine bessere Werbung für Crytek als der Sourcecode einer der besten auf dem Markt erhältlichen Engines, der für die Community frei nutzbar ist.


 
Ein Produkt bewerben indem man es verschenkt? Irgendwie sinnlos... so kauft es sicher niemand mehr


----------



## JBX (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich glaube das würde nicht gehen soweit sind die Handys jetzt auch noch ned. Wobei Need for Speed Porsche Realisierbar währe.



Naja, selbst das iPhone 4 mit mittlerweile doch nicht mehr topaktueller Hardware schafft die Unreal-Engine 3 mit ziemlich guter Grafik darzustellen... Da wird doch wohl ein Tegra 2 oder eine Mali 400 GPU halbwegs an eine Radeon 9800 rankommen mit der ich früher Doom gespielt hab  Der Engine-Release ist aber top. Endlich ein Grund mehr für ein Android-Gerät


----------



## spionkaese (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch noch lange kein Grund ihnen eine zu schenken
> 
> Die Entwicklung war ja sicher nicht billig
> 
> ...


Glaubst du, die Modder, die jetzt aus Spaß an der id Tech 4 rumbasteln, hätten sich z.B. die CE3 gekauft?
Für solche Leute gibt Crytek das nämlich frei - Leute aus der Community, die Spiele kostenlos veröffentlichen. Und nur für sowas ist der Sourcecode der CE3 verfügbar.
Die können dann aber zeigen was damit möglich ist, und auch Entwicklerstudios beeindrucken. Wenn sie gut genug sind 
Klar, das Entwicklerstudio wird die Engine kaufen müssen, aber sie wissen zu was sie fähig ist, und wollen sie haben.
Und so verdient Crytek Geld an der kostenlosen herausgabe des Sourcecode.


----------



## Rizzard (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Finde die ganze Geschichte echt beachtlich, wenn man überlegt das sogar neue Spiele wie Prey 2 damit entwickelt werden.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Finde die ganze Geschichte echt beachtlich, wenn man überlegt das sogar neue Spiele wie Prey 2 damit entwickelt werden.


 
Empfinde ich auch so. Das sollte man wirklich schätzen.

@Crimson Nur DX11 Engines gibt es doch noch gar nicht und erst sollte man vielleicht DX10 im Griff haben bevor man noch das komplexere DX11 in Angriff nehmen will, aber du bist ja der Held der das schon inn und auswendig kann.

Mit der id Tech 4 Engine wärst du schon viel zu überfordert also wieso dx11?


----------



## d00mfreak (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Engine bedeutet viel mehr als nur der Renderer. Wenn es den kompletten Sourcecode gibt hält die Leute ja auch nichts davon ab den Renderer auf DX10/11 Niveau zu bringen.
> Wäre auch nicht das erste mal.


 
Tenebrae Quake 
Tenebrae 2.0

Das war mal die Quake 1 Engine <3



JBX schrieb:


> Naja, selbst das iPhone 4 mit mittlerweile doch nicht mehr topaktueller Hardware schafft die Unreal-Engine 3 mit ziemlich guter Grafik darzustellen... Da wird doch wohl ein Tegra 2 oder eine Mali 400 GPU halbwegs an eine Radeon 9800 rankommen mit der ich früher Doom gespielt hab  Der Engine-Release ist aber top. Endlich ein Grund mehr für ein Android-Gerät


 
Wenn es nur darum geht, die Engine an sich zum Laufen zu bekommen - kein Problem. Damit wird aber quasi alles raus geschnitten, was eben eine solche Engine ausmacht. Wenn man die Featurelisten vergleicht, dann dürfte man erkennen, dass sie die beiden eigentlich nur den Namen teilen. Seit einiger Zeit ist Quake3 mitsamt Engine auf Android Telefonen lauffähig. Aufm Desire HD mit ca 50 bis 60 FPS, das doch nen Tacken schneller als das iPhone 4 ist. Doom 3 ist nochmals 5 Jahre jünger.


----------



## JBX (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Glaubst du, die Modder, die jetzt aus Spaß an der id Tech 4 rumbasteln, hätten sich z.B. die CE3 gekauft?
> Für solche Leute gibt Crytek das nämlich frei - Leute aus der Community, die Spiele kostenlos veröffentlichen. Und nur für sowas ist der Sourcecode der CE3 verfügbar.
> Die können dann aber zeigen was damit möglich ist, und auch Entwicklerstudios beeindrucken. Wenn sie gut genug sind
> Klar, das Entwicklerstudio wird die Engine kaufen müssen, aber sie wissen zu was sie fähig ist, und wollen sie haben.
> Und so verdient Crytek Geld an der kostenlosen herausgabe des Sourcecode.


 
Ähm die CE3 ist glaub ich nicht OpenSource... Nur das SDK ist frei verfügbar (also für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke). Das ist nochmal ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## spionkaese (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



JBX schrieb:


> Ähm die CE3 ist glaub ich nicht OpenSource... Nur das SDK ist frei verfügbar (also für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke). Das ist nochmal ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


 Crytek hat zumindest gesagt, das sie eine Version mit Code veröffentlich wollen.


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Ist der Code erstmal vollständig veröffentlicht kann man kaum noch Geld dafür verlangen


----------



## spionkaese (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ist der Code erstmal vollständig veröffentlicht kann man kaum noch Geld dafür verlangen


"Veröffentlicht" heisst nicht dass ihn jeder nutzen darf.
CRYMOD • News - Crymod, CryENGINE and you, the Community! 
Runterscrollen -> "Letter from Cervat" -> Runterscrollen -> Be Creative
"C++ Code access" bedeutet doch zugriff auf den Source Code, oder?


----------



## omega™ (8. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Man sollte schon bedenken, dass Crytek vorhat die Cry Engine 3 nur für den Privaten Gebrauch freizugeben.


----------



## luiscesar (9. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

was hier wieder alles fur aussagen gemacht werden, haben die meisten hier die IDTECH4 engine mal mit der wulfen mod gesehen?? es ist mit diesen älteren engines so vieles möglich!!!


----------



## Ripcord (9. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

Quake 3 lief schon auf dem Nokia N95 flüssig und das Gerät schleichte mit einer 300 MHz CPU. So weit sind wir bestimmt nicht mehr davon entfernt Doom 3 auf Smartphones zum laufen zu bringen, zumal die Auflösung von Smartphones (keine tablets) noch ein ganzes Stück von dem entfernt ist was ein damaliger 19 Zoll CRT so drauf hatte. Allerdings wäre mir RTCW oder SoF 2 lieber aber selbst die gibt es noch nichteinmal für Smartphones.

Das einzige was vielleicht Probleme machen könnte wären die ARM CPU's, die sind noch weit entfernt von der Leistung eines damaligen Desktopprozessors und es geht ja alles in richtung Mehrkerncpu's bei Smartphones, da Doom 3 davon aber nicht profitiert, könnte es eng werden wenn nur ein Kern bei einem mobilen Gerät genutzt wird. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*



> ein damaliger 19 Zoll CRT


 
Sooo alt ist DOOM3 nun auch wieder nicht, "damals" gab es auch schon 1920x1200er LCDs und im selben Jahr kamen noch die ersten 2560x1600 30 Zöller


----------



## omega™ (9. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

 auch mal an die Preise von damals gedacht?


----------



## AMD (30. August 2011)

*AW: Sourcecode von DOOM3 (und der id Tech 4 Engine)  wird veröffentlicht*

*Nochmal hochschieb*

Gibts denn schon einen genauen Termin wann der SourceCode der ID Tech 4 Engine veröffentlicht wird?


----------

